

Ask HN: What do you think of Leanpub, Softcover, etc? - thecooluser

I&#x27;m working on a short technical book at the moment and I&#x27;m having a hard time picking the perfect approach to take.<p>Leanpub is one of the easiest to get started with.<p>Softcover provides a better interface for readers (and a lot of nifty features specifically for technical books).<p>But I&#x27;m also half-tempted to just go solo, publish the thing online for free and sell access to the PDF&#x2F;screencasts via Gumroad.<p>Would love to hear people&#x27;s opinions about the best way to go both in terms of the best way of writing, the best experience for readers, and also financial results — does being on Leanpub actually put you in front of a sizeable, willing-to-buy audience? Or do you still need to still give your book that initial marketing push?<p>Thanks.<p>:)
======
jcr
For your sake, I hope this submission generates some discussion from people
who know (I don't know but it would be interesting to read).

If not, HN Search (from algolia.com) should really be able to help you find
both previous discussions and fellow authors who you might want to contact:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ebook](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ebook)

There are a lot of "How I made $X with my ebook" submissions as well as other
interesting ebook related stuff. I don't have the answers for you but that's
how I'd try to find them. Good Luck.

------
helen842000
I've had good results with Gumroad. They make it a lot of fun to use!

I think it's fair to say on any platform you'll need to give it the same
marketing push.

Why not compare prices for each based on different levels of sales.

You could use something like [http://standtomake.com](http://standtomake.com)
and get an idea of revenue numbers.

